# question about kindle and dubai



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a couple Kindles for christmas presents. But I see that you can not have them delivered to Dubai. My question is, has anyone seen these in Dubai or know where I can buy one from?

I could purchase one online with my usa bank cards but then I have to ship it to somone in the states and then have them ship it to me here. Which will be a pain in the arse for both parties. 

Also I saw them on souq.com but they have the older version not the kindle 2. They also tacked on a 100$ extra to the price it costs new,.. Guess that the pain in the arse I was talking about having it shipped over here.

Well if anyone has any ideas let me know

holler:clap2::eyebrows::clap2:


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi there,
I'm thinking about getting a Kindle for myself too. I'm in the US right now, but will be relocating to the UAE late Dec. - early Jan. Let's connect and maybe I can throw in a couple for you into my suitcase.
Cheers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The fees to have them sent here regular mail is CRAZY. I have figured out that I am going to live off amazon and having stuff shipped to me. Its crazy expensive here. A friend with access to an APO addy is a must


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Get an Aramex account - I think it is about $30 to set up, then you get a PO box in the UK and one on the US where you can get stuff delivered; then it costs 60AED per half-kilo to ship over here.

As for Kindles, as far as I can see, the only advantage they have over the cheaper and otherwise superior (can you tell which one I own?) Sony PRS505 is that the Kindle can download books directly from Amazon using cell technology. This only works in the US though. And if you dowload Calibre (which is free) you can convert any (provided it is DRM free) eBook format into the LRF format preferred by the Sony.


----------



## saadmahmood (Dec 29, 2009)

*Amazon Kindle in Dubai*

My wife and I are both avid readers, and due to the cost of books in Dubai, the lack of space in our apartment, and the limited availability of titles, we purchased Kindles from Amazon in May 2009. Bottom line is that we love them and the convenience they offer. We have an account with Aramex that allows us to maintain a physical mailing address in the US, where we had the Kindles shipped to from Amazon. We received them in Dubai less than a week later and have been using them since. True, we are not able to use Amazon's whispernet technology, which allows Kindle users to receive books wirelessly, but am able to download to my PC and then transfer via USB seamlessly. 

Happy to help if you have any questions.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you tried www.-truly-free.org ? Lots of very, very good ebooks for free! Then Calibre can convert them into whichever format your ereader prefers.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes what we had to do was have them shipped to relatives in the US, then have them shp it to us here. It was free shipping using amazon to the inlaws, then 20usd to have it shipped here. Thanks for your responses people.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I am genuinely sorry about the stray hypen in the above link - I promise you it is a genuine link and not spam at all - there is a purported 5-book-a-week limit on downloads, but if you keep trying you can eventually get past the block. The proper (and it is proper!) link is:
www.truly-free.org
Sorry about the previous incorrect punctuation. I shall take myself outside and beat myself soundly.
Again.


----------



## SeeYa (Jan 1, 2010)

heeey...
I am also looking for Kindle... I am living in Abu Dhabi, and also tried to ordered from Amazon.
I was searching in the internet and asking friends about it, I knew that TRA (Telecommunications Regulatory Authority) still not authorising it in UAE, and no one knows when they will allow it.
I think because of that Amazon not delivering it to UAE.
I am still searching for it and I wanna have one, I found one in souq, but the price is 1,400 AED which is about double the Amazon price.
any ideas people can help me to get one!!!


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Why Kindle? I found out about Sony E-Reader and decided to go with it. This way you are not enslaved to Amazon for the rest of your life, as it supports all kinds of formats.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Alina B said:


> Why Kindle? I found out about Sony E-Reader and decided to go with it. This way you are not enslaved to Amazon for the rest of your life, as it supports all kinds of formats.


Amazon has a much, much, much bigger book selection than Sony. And the format supported is expanding.

Personally, I just want to read books and have access to lots of new books easily, quickly and cheaply while living overseas. So it makes no difference to me which hardware format they have to come thru. Amazon just happen to be a great and efficient supplier...

These electronic hardware devices will not outlive you so you won't be tied up for the "rest of your life"...


----------

